# Knot weed killer?



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

I found some knot weed at the edge of my lawn in the woods. And advise on killing it before it spreads? Should I report it? To who? There is more along the roadway north of my house. I read it can be a real challenge to kill. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Report it to your local soil conservation district. It’s possible they have an eradication program going. Imazipyr herbicide will control it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Check with your county. Some, like Ottawa county, help with removal of it. It takes years to remove it. They have been knocking it back in Grand Haven the last few years


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Couple of weeks ago I seen somebody on facebook marketplace selling bundles of Knotweed as bamboo for $10.oo a bundle.Some people are just dumb.It took me a five years to get rid of the patch I had behind the house.I don't think I got it 100% because I will find one every once and a while.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Went back and looked the ad is been taken down.I hope that nobody actually purchased any.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

I found a study that said spray with arsenal. In the fall after it flowers. It pulls nutrients back down into the roots This is what they had the best results with. Round up is the least 
Affective


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

link523 said:


> I found a study that said spray with arsenal. In the fall after it flowers. It pulls nutrients back down into the roots This is what they had the best results with. Round up is the least
> Affective
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Imazipyr is the active ingredient in Arsenal. You can purchase it from Keystone Pest Solutions. Read and follow the label.


----------



## 3lizabeth (Sep 12, 2018)

I have a massive patch of Japanese Knotweed I have been tirelessly trying to dig out and kill since February. Roundup helped. Where do you buy Arsenal?? Big box stores?


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

Amazon. But it kills everything including trees. And is very slow acting. Weeks before I seen any thing happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3lizabeth (Sep 12, 2018)

link523 said:


> Amazon. But it kills everything including trees. And is very slow acting. Weeks before I seen any thing happening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Miarobi (Oct 9, 2019)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Report it to your local soil conservation district. It’s possible they have an eradication program going. Imazipyr herbicide will control it.


Yes, this is a really working method. The organization already has proven tools and methods. And you do not have to spend your savings on this. And even if you have to, in any case, get advice from professionals.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

3lizabeth said:


> I have a massive patch of Japanese Knotweed I have been tirelessly trying to dig out and kill since February. Roundup helped. Where do you buy Arsenal?? Big box stores?


Digging it up is a no no! The smallest piece of root fiber can take off and grow. We had a road construction job a few years ago that the contractor had to decontaminate all the equipment that touched the stuff. All dirt and vegetation had to be hauled to a landfill for disposal.


----------



## link523 (Dec 1, 2006)

I contacted the state said they can not help! There is some in several place along the roadside I reported nothing happen township mowed and spread it further 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

Also look into Trichlopyr 4:

https://alligare.com/products/triclopyr-4/

One of the brand names is "Garlon 4". Expensive stuff, but it works. If mixed correctly, it supposedly only kills broad leaf vegetation and not harm grass.

It comes as a 60% concentration. I mix it with biodiesel down to 8-10% and can kill a tree 6-8" in diameter just by a basal bark application (spraying the bottom 18" of the trunk) the first and only time I apply it. It works faster (week or 2) if you can get it on the leaves.

My property is overrun with invasive buckthorn and I was trying to be kinder-n-gentler by just cutting and pulling. It was a losing battle; I now call the trychlopyr my "Nuclear Option". The only thing that may be more effective is napalm, but even with that, the roots may survive and the buckthorn may grow back. I would assume knot weed would respond the same.

Glove up when using it! I got some on my hand since the spray-wand leaked a little; I had a terrible headache a few hours later. PM me if you would like more info on how I use it.


----------



## 3lizabeth (Sep 12, 2018)

link523 said:


> I contacted the state said they can not help! There is some in several place along the roadside I reported nothing happen township mowed and spread it further
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


State and Oakland County offered little assistance. Someone from Oakland County told me to cut it down early July and let it grow back so that in about 6-8 weeks the flowering state would take the sprayed RoundUp deep to the root. I did that and I will say three weeks later everything looked dead, all foliage dropped off.
I expect it to resurface next spring and will do the same next year using the recommended Imazapyr instead of Roundup.
I will post pics.
Thanks all!!


----------

